# New Nucs



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Just brought home 10 new nucs. One of the nucs contained this. Any ideas?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Those are small hive beetle larve. Do not delay in removing them! Use a small nail or some other tool to kill or remove them. Then use a damp towel and wipe the comb free of the slimey poop.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Shake the bees off and then blast effected parts of the comb with a hose. Shake the water off and return to hive.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

SHB's for sure do what oldtimer said. You are in NY I would say those nucs were not local. It is still early for us in the northwestern part of SC to have a hive or a comb slimed by SHB's. I am not saying that it could not happen here now, but it is unlikely this early. If it is just one comb drive on, the best defense against SHB's is population. If the nuc is weak give it a frame of emerging brood from another hive, and keep a close watch and keep this hive crowded for a few weeks. SHB's can not stand the pressure of a full hive of bees. The SHB's came from the donor hive that furnished the combs for you nuc.


----------



## vnorton (May 16, 2012)

I received two nucs and have seen some mature beetles (5 or 6) in my first inspection. In one hive, all the frames are drawn except one. Do I add the second box since they need the space or keep them crowded to control the beetles?


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

You can add the other box. If it is foundation the SHB's won't bother it, you just don't want to much drawn comb with honey or pollen in it,that is not covered with bees.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, exactly. Will install oil trays ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

Wouldn't freezing the frame for a couple days also be helpful to kill any larva or eggs on the frame and then return it to the hive?


----------

